# How to Care for your Hair after Dying it



## Vera7

Hi everyone! As you all know, I'm Vera (I think my user name gives it away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

I have dyed my hair countless times, and after I dye my hair I always wonder how I can restore it so it can look healthy. Finally, after 5 years I have found out how to care for it so it will look restored in a few weeks.

I usually box dye my hair. If you are doing that, just follow the instructions as usual.

Here's my first trick: When you're done rinsing your hair until the water runs clear, and you're getting ready to put the conditioner provided in, use the whole tube. This might sound crazy, but you won't need the conditioner for later anyways. (I usually can't keep track to use it the weeks post-dying anyways). This will make your hair shiny, and super soft for the next few days. WARNING: DON'T USE A LEAVE IN CONDITIONER OR SHAMPOO RIGHT AFTER YOU DYE YOUR HAIR.

Now I know the smell is awful after you dye your hair, but don't wash it for a good 1-3 days. Your natural oils need to build up and work into your hair so it doesn't dry out after washing. With the concern of shampoo, I would recommend using a shampoo that is for colour treated hair. I use Pantene Pro-V Brunette shampoo and conditioner. It's for colour treated hair, and it helps enhance the colour.

Use a leave-in conditioner, I cannot stress this enough. This will restore your hair at a tremendous rate. I use the Aussie's 3 Minute Miracle.

Don't do anything to your hair for about a good week or two. Applying heat to your hair will dry it out, create split ends, and make the colour dull. Don't pull you hair up for any reason too. This will also break you hair, and make it frizzy, along with the previous effects.

Dye your hair on a Friday. This will give you time to just relax at home, and not care who is at your house to see your hair when you don't wash it.

Be careful brushing your hair, this will break and damage your hair.

Use a leave-in serum or spritz to keep your hair moisturized.

Here's how I wash my hair to keep it healthy.

1.Shampoo

2.Conditioner (leave this on for 1 minute, then rinse)

3.Leave-in conditioner (wring your hair out, then put on ends of hair. leave on for 3 minutes then rinse with warm water. then shock your hair with cold water. this will restore moisture and shine.)

I hope you enjoyed this, message me if you have any questions, and I hope you have a beautiful day.

-V


----------



## Dragonfly

Thanks for sharing your info.

When I dye my hair, I rince the dye out the best that I can. Then I shampoo with a clarifying shampoo to remove any dye left behind. Then I use the conditioner that comes with the box.

Since I just dye my roots/regrowth, the rest of my hair doesn't get over processed with repeated exposure to dye.

I've been using coconut oil religiously since the fall. I use it as a "pre-poo" before I shampoo.

The difference in the condition of my hair (from then until now) is amazing.


----------



## Vera7

Thanks for the tip! I will try it out next time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fairyinboots78

Will definitely try the pre-poo coconut oil tip, thanks!


----------



## page5

I liked the results of coconut oil on the ends of my hair. However, one time I lightly applied the coconut oil to my scalp as well as the ends (I was noticing dry scalp during the winter months) and the coconut oil visibly lifted the color from sections of my roots that I had colored a 2-3 of weeks prior. Has anyone else had this problem before?


----------



## Fairest of all

I use semi permanent vegetable based dyes so I can avoid a lot of the damage that comes a long with permanent formulas. I always rinse the dye out of my hair, skip shampooing and condition the ends only. I then blow dry and straighten my entire head so that my cuticles will lie flat and hold the dye in. I try not to wash my hair for at least 2 days. When I do I gently shampoo my root area only and slowly work the suds down to the ends of my hair in a downward motion as not to lift and damage the cuticle and have dye run out. If my ends ever feel a little frizzy I use pure argan oil and just rub a tiny bit in my hands and run it through the ends of my hair. I can honestly say my hair feels 100% as healthy as is did before I ever started dyeing it


----------



## jewele

> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for sharing your info.
> 
> When I dye my hair, I rince the dye out the best that I can. Then I shampoo with a clarifying shampoo to remove any dye left behind. Then I use the conditioner that comes with the box.
> 
> Since I just dye my roots/regrowth, the rest of my hair doesn't get over processed with repeated exposure to dye.
> 
> I've been using coconut oil religiously since the fall. I use it as a "pre-poo" before I shampoo.
> 
> The difference in the condition of my hair (from then until now) is amazing.


  I've used it a few times here and there and I guess I expected instant softness, which I didn't. But I didn't think about using is consistently to get results. Duh.

 How exactly do you apply it?


----------



## Dragonfly

When I do a pre-poo, I start out with dry hair (its easier than wet hair for me).

I pour some of my coconut oil into a squirt bottle.

I squirt out a few drops into my hand, then smoosh it into my hair.

I start out with smaller sections of hair so I don't become a dripping mess.

By the time I'm finished (5 minutes) my hair is quite saturated with the oil but not to the point where the oil is dripping.

I massage the oil all throughout the strands as I want to get the scalp and the ends.

Finally, I cover my hair with a plastic bag. And I wear a towel around my neck to absorb any oil that might run down my neck.

..................................

I typically keep the coconut oil on for 5-6 hours and then shampoo. I find that baby shampoo is strong enough to wash away the oil.

Some folks like to apply the oil at bedtime and then sleep with it on so that the oil stays on for 12+ hours.

.................................

If you find that it is easier to apply coconut oil after shampoo/cond, mix a few drops of oil into a leave in product.

I find more than 5 drops is too oily for me.

Once it's mixed well, apply the mixture to areas that need more attention - for me it's from the ears down.

Comb through and style.

The only problem with this method is that I don't really apply that much oil and that it doesn't cover all my hair.

..................................................

Experiment and see which way works best for you.

Hope this helps

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

page 5 - I had a similar problem with dyeing hair. I found that if I had any oil on my scalp, the dye could not penetrate the hair. As a result, some of my hair was dyed at the scalp and others not so much. It was a real dissapointment and a waste of money.

From on now, I have to wash my hair the day before I dye to make sure there is no oil left on the scalp.


----------

